# Show Us Your Collection



## Regox

Hello all,

I've browsed these forums for a while, then joined, asked a few questions. There are many threads created by people to show off their latest aquisition, but no all-encompassing collection thread. So, let this thread be the place where you show us your watches (Please use spoiler tags for each watch or it'll be difficult to read through), and generally ask questions of others collections. Also, since I'm posting pics of Services watches, I predict it takes all of a day for mach to hit this thread and drown out my few watches with his collection. Without further ado, have at it!

Services Army, Made in Germany



Spoiler















Services County, Made in Gt Britain



Spoiler















Services Severn, Made in Gt Britain



Spoiler















Services Jubilee, Made in Gt Britain



Spoiler



Currently at jewellers being returned to running condition



Services, Made in Gt Britain



Spoiler















Florn, Made in Austria



Spoiler















Rotary Skeleton, Made in Switzerland



Spoiler


----------



## Regox

Couldn't find the edit button, so if anyone can tell me where it is, I'd be highly appreciative. Anyway, here's the rest of the collection.

Services Jubilee, Made in Gt Britain



Spoiler






















Services, Made in Gt Britain



Spoiler


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A very nice collection you have there particularly the Services models B)

BTW, here`s a chart that should help you date them by the logo style...










Both your Jubilee & Army models were made for the Services Watch Co., Ltd., Leicester in the 1930s by Thiel Brothers, Thuringia Germany. British made Services watches did not appear until the 1950s & were supplied to the company by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co., see here http://history.powys...rad/anglo1.html

I`m intending to add a County & Severn to my collection sometime 

`

In answer to your question regarding the edit button; it`s bottom right of the `post` box :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Here you go, I can`t put them all in one post so more will follow...

*"Services" ** Scout, Army `Lumed Dial` & `Plain Dial` plus Ensign, circa late 1920s/mid 1930s*




























Shown here with their original boxes...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Next up are these two from Switzerland...

*Services** (Swiss Made) cal.421 7 jewels, circa mid 1950s & `Goodwood`**(Foreign Made) ** cal.191 4 Jewels *

*circa mid 1930s, both made by the Oris Watch Co.*



















*Cal.421 7 jewels & cal.191 4 Jewels*










The un-named model has a screwed on front & back.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

This group are from post war Germany...

*1st watch made by Kienzle, 46/0b movement circa 1950s,*

*2nd & 3rd watches made by UMK/UMF, #83 movements circa late 1950s/early 1970s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

This group were made in Britain...

*Services **`Army` (circa mid 1950s), Services `Exel`, `Stop Watch` & un-named*

*
all `Made In Gt Britain` at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales circa late 1950s/1970s.*










*Aviation (circa mid/late 1950s) & Services (circa late 1950s/early 1960s) `Made In Gt Britain`*

*
at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales circa late 1950s.*



















Interestingly although both watches are marked `Made In Gt. Britain` the Aviation`s movement is stamped `Made in USA`

Here`s the Aviation shown above with my other pocket watch from the same firm...










The Aviation Watch Co., was founded in the late 1930s, I don`t know if there was any connection at this time with the Services Watch Co., They were originally based in a different factories but by the 1950s both companies were under one roof at 27 Bede St., Leicester.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Last up is this one from the former U.S.S.R.

*Services, (Molnija 3602) 18 Jewels , circa late 1970s*



















I gather from my watch repairer Steve Burrage (who used to work for Services) that during the late 1970s Time Products (who imported Sekonda) took over Services obviously adding this watch to the Leicester based company`s range. So far I haven`t come across any other Russian made Services, but maybe others will turn up in the future :wink2:


----------



## zoki

beautifull collection congratulations

I love the fact that you have some boxes too

great


----------



## dgf67

instead of trying to put all my pictures up, here's the link to my photobucket album

http://s1128.photobucket.com/albums/m496/David_Frerichs/my%20pocket%20watches/


----------



## Regox

And now, in an unabashed attempt to make mach slightly jealous, here's a near complete pic of my Services collection:

(Missing from this image are a Despatch Rider, and a Daventry, both being returned to running condition)

(Also, forgive my dodgy photography skills, this was a rush job)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Regox said:


> And now, in an unabashed attempt to make mach slightly jealous, here's a near complete pic of my Services collection:
> 
> (Missing from this image are a Despatch Rider, and a Daventry, both being returned to running condition)
> 
> (Also, forgive my dodgy photography skills, this was a rush job)


Arrrrrghhhh!! :taz:

I wants them!!! :drool:

Did you get the sign off ebay,? I wondered who`d out bid me on that <_<


----------



## Regox

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Did you get the sign off ebay,? I wondered who`d out bid me on that <_<


'Twas me. Also, I remeber when I had just started collecting, a very unusual Disney Services went for around $175us, did you get that one?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Regox said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the sign off ebay,? I wondered who`d out bid me on that <_<
> 
> 
> 
> 'Twas me. Also, I remeber when I had just started collecting, a very unusual Disney Services went for around $175us, did you get that one?
Click to expand...

If you decide to let the sign go you know who to call :wink2:

I`ve not seen any Disney Services but I suspect it could have been a fake :thumbsdown:


----------



## Regox

It had mickey mouse on the face, and the "Services" next to the 10.

Edit: Found a pic


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Regox said:


> It had mickey mouse on the face, and the "Services" next to the 10.
> 
> Edit: Found a pic


Interesting, I`d need to see a period advert before I was convinced that is was genuine though :wink2:


----------



## kerry10456

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Regox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the sign off ebay,? I wondered who`d out bid me on that <_<
> 
> 
> 
> 'Twas me. Also, I remeber when I had just started collecting, a very unusual Disney Services went for around $175us, did you get that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you decide to let the sign go you know who to call :wink2:
> 
> I`ve not seen any Disney Services but I suspect it could have been a fake :thumbsdown:
Click to expand...

Very Nice collection, Rogex. I will be watching for Mach's judgement call on the Disney Services pocket watch. :big_boss:


----------



## kerry10456

Regox said:


> It had mickey mouse on the face, and the "Services" next to the 10.
> 
> Edit: Found a pic


Rogex, Very nice collection of watch. I have posted link to the movement of this watch. http://s1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd415/kerry10456/Disney%20Pocket%20watches%20English/


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I've only got 7 PWs, so I wouldn't really call it a collection, but it was The Waltham that started my interest in watches, and the reason I joined this forum. so here they are.

The one that started it all...1908 Waltham full hunter, 14ct GF. Dennison 'Sun' case.




























1924 Elgin 14ct Green gold filled Masonic dialled PW.










1938 Hamilton 14ct Green gold filled PW in original fitted case. Purpled hands.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Thomas Russell Hunter...










1845 Garrard 18ct key wind and set PW (my Grandfather's)


----------



## Roger the Dodger

My wife's 9ct ladies PW which she wears on a long guard chain...no makers name on this one...probably one of thousands of generic imported ones. Only 32 mm across.



















...and finally, a cheap Chinese made Ouyi. Surprisingly, this has a 17 jewel movement, but was bought not to wear, but use as a learning aid to see the workings and hand setting mechanism of a typical PW movement. Crystals both sides, skeleton movement, and 'gold' coloured case...



















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Shangas

Here are my watches...


----------



## Shangas




----------



## Shiner

Some from my collection. This is an Elgin 'Father Time' that dates to 1919. It is a16 size with 21 jewels in gold settings with gold main wheel, micrometric regulator, bi-metalic split balance with gold balance screws and adjusted to 5 positions.


----------



## Shiner

This is an 18 size Waltham Vanguard. The seial number date the watch to 1895. It is an 1892 hunter model with 21 jewels, and diamond end stones to the balance. It is adjusted to 5 positions with bi-metalic cut balance wheel with gold balance screws and a micrometric 'Star' regulator. With original double sunk dial and fleur-de-lis hands. Housed in a substantial silver Dueber hunter case.


----------



## Shiner

This is a Hamilton 18 size, 946 grade. The serial number dates it to 1908. Altogether Hamilton made only 10,692 grade 946 movements during the years it was in production from 1904 to 1921 according to factory data. The 946 was Hamiltons only open face size 18 with 23 jewels. The jewels are in raised gold settings.. It has a jewelled motor barrel, double roller balance staff, solid gold balance and timing screws, micrometric regulator and adjusted to 5 positions with extensive damaskeened plates. There are 5 top plate variations on the 946 and this is the 4th variant and the 1st to have the 'Double Roller' engraved on the plate. Hamilton switched 'Double Roller' for the final design, of which the 5th variant is a much more common top plate. The 946 was Hamiltons "top of the range" 18 size open faced watch and would have met all Railroad inspection standards at the time it was in production.









The dial is a marginal minute dial usually referred to as a Montgomery dial after Henry S Montgomery, the first General Watch Inspector of the Atchison, Topeka and Santa Fe Railroad. Besides the marginal minutes, Montgomery insisted that the 6th hour should be marked on the dial within the seconds dial. There were some variations of the marginal minutes dial but this one was designed and patented by Montgomery.


----------



## Shiner

This is a hunter cased Waltham Riverside Maximus. The serial number dates the watch to 1903. The movement is a 16 size 1899 model with 23 jewels in gold settings, including diamond end stones to the balance and the the escapement pivots. All the train wheels are solid gold, with a split bi-metalic balance wheel with gold balance and timing screws, a micrometric regulator, adjusted to 5 positions all in finely damaskeened plates.







There were far fewer hunter models than open faced.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Roger the Dodger said:


> My wife's 9ct ladies PW which she wears on a long guard chain...no makers name on this one...probably one of thousands of generic imported ones. Only 32 mm across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Roger - I just had to add the one I just picked up for the wife - went *WAY* over budget but she is a Pansy freak and I had a necklace/brooch/pin from several years ago that I had picked up for her (again - *WAY* over budget) and knew she had to have this as well.










The watch is late 1800's, 18K gold, with a small miner cut diamond with exquisite enamel work of a pansy.

Here is the set together...:




























Boy, some of us are so spoiled!

My pix are crap - really have to stop buying watches and get a decent camera.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

That's a beautiful set, Robert...I'll bet your wife loves wearing it.....and the pics are fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Shiner said:


> Some from my collection. This is an Elgin 'Father Time' that dates to 1919. It is a16 size with 21 jewels in gold settings with gold main wheel, micrometric regulator, bi-metalic split balance with gold balance screws and adjusted to 5 positions.


Welcome to the forum, Shiner...those are some seriously nice PWs you have there. Well done!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Roger the Dodger said:


> That's a beautiful set, Robert...I'll bet your wife loves wearing it.....and the pics are fine. :thumbup:


Wow... Thanx Roger! One of the few times I've bothered to pull out the tripod.

Believe it or not, I haven't given it to her yet! Because of the cost, it's going to have to be something special! I'm thinking, maybe another six months for Christmas. Can't ever shop too early! Now, if I just don't let the cat outta the bag!


----------



## Shiner

Thanks for the welcome to the Forum. This pocket watch is a ladies 6 size Waltham 1890 model, Riverside grade demi-hunter in a 10 carat gold case. The serial number dates the watch to 1898.







It is an unusually high grade for such a small movement with fully damaskeened nickel plates and 17 jewels in raised gold settings and a gold centre wheel and gold balance screws with a micrometric regulator and is adjusted to 5 positions. The demi-hunter front cover chapter ring is decorated in blue enamel with white Roman numerals and the dial is unusual in having a seconds dial on such a small watch. The watch was shipped to the UK as a movement only


----------



## Shiner

The 10 carat gold case is stamped with the the makers mark AB for Alfred Bedford who was the manager of the Waltham Watch Company London.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful set, Robert...I'll bet your wife loves wearing it.....and the pics are fine. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... Thanx Roger! One of the few times I've bothered to pull out the tripod.
> 
> Believe it or not, I haven't given it to her yet! Because of the cost, it's going to have to be something special! I'm thinking, maybe another six months for Christmas. Can't ever shop too early! Now, if I just don't let the cat outta the bag!
Click to expand...

Well...Mrs. MA is going to be 'Over the Moon' when you give it to her (.....No...the watch set...you filthy b*gg3r!....and she'll like the name Mrs. Ma I'm sure!) Retires to bunker to await fallout from Mrs. Ma.............


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Shiner.......why are all your pics deleted?


----------



## Shiner

Roger.... No idea. They've disappeared from my Photobucket Account as well.


----------



## Shiner

This pocket watch is one of my favourites. It's just an average Waltham hunter cased 15 jewel movement that dates to 1902. The movement is in a Crescent Watch Case Co. case. The thing that sets this watch apart from tens of thousands of others is the superbly preserved original photographic miniturised impressions of the wife














and child of the original owner.

The resulting surface is very delicate and needs to be handled with extreme care. The pictures on this watch are rare in that they are in such good condition.I often wonder as to who was the original owner and what became of him and his family?


----------



## Shiner

Ooops! Sorry.







This the wife.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Mate....how is that possible? Never seen anything like that B4.....is that a modern effect?????


----------



## Shiner

Roger,

This was a process introduced in America by the Roy Watch Case Company in the 1880's. The process was to dismantle the case then put in place a photo sensitive adhesive base, the image(photograph) was then projected upon the light sensitive solution, and then the resulting image was 'fixed' with a chemical that stops the image form being light sensitive. So the images on this case will be about 110 years old. It wasn't a common practice as it was quite an expensive proceedure.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Absolutely fantastic.....never seen that before. Must be very rare and sought after. Must add a premium to a watch even if the subject matter is not relevant to the buyer.


----------



## Jim Carroll

I use the images of the movements on flickr: http://[email protected]/sets/

On my watch page: http://illinoiswatchguide.com/


----------



## Shiner

This is my oldest Waltham Vanguard. It dates to 1895. It's a lever set 1892 model with 21 jewels and diamond end stones to the balance wheel, and housed in a substantial 18 size silver case. The original dial with original fleur-de-lis hands. This is an early Railroad Approved timepiece. In later years this would not have been approved because of the hunter case, Roman numerals and fleur-de-hands.


----------



## Shiner

The dial


----------



## Shiner

The movement


----------



## Shiner

This Waltham 23 jewel Vanguard is a slightly later model and dates to 1907. As well as being lever set and of a very high grade, the Railroads also demanded that the watch be open faced with bold Arabic numerals and much bolder hands.


----------



## Shiner

The movement.


----------



## Shiner

The screw back and front case is a standard filled case.


----------



## Shiner

This is another 23 jewel Vanguard, but it is pendant set and the dial has Roman numerals and so would not qualify as railway approved although it would be regarded as railway grade. This would have been bought by someone who wanted a top quality Waltham and was prepared to pay the price. This is housed in a 14 carat solid gold case by The Brooklyn Watch Case Company.


----------



## Shiner

The movement.


----------



## Shiner

The case.


----------



## Shiner

This Waltham 23 jewel Vanguard has the addition of the 'Up/Down' winding indicator on the dial at the 12 o'clock position. This watch is pendant set as the previous watch and is railroad grade but would not be railroad approved. The serial number dates this movement to 1929 which was the start of the Great Depression when the finacial world collapsed. It seems that it remained unsold until 1935 when it was sold in the United Kingdom. It is housed in an 18carat solid gold Birmingham hall marked Dennison case.


----------



## tixntox

One of my modest collection:



















Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Can't quite make out the maker of that lovely piece, Mike......


----------



## Shangas

You've got some real gems in your collection, Shiner! I wish my watches looked half as nice as yours!


----------



## offrder

Re: your watch posted.

*Services, (Molnija 3602) 18 Jewels , circa late 1970s*

Posted 17 February 2012 - 07:24 AM

My Grandfather of Polish descent left me the same watch and was wonder if you have anymore information about it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

offrder said:


> Re: your watch posted.
> 
> *Services, (Molnija 3602) 18 Jewels , circa late 1970s*
> 
> Posted 17 February 2012 - 07:24 AM
> 
> My Grandfather of Polish descent left me the same watch and was wonder if you have anymore information about it.


I`m not sure what additional information you`re after that isn`t in my post...



> Last up is this one from the former U.S.S.R.
> 
> *Services, (Molnija 3602) 18 Jewels , circa late 1970s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gather from my watch repairer Steve Burrage (who used to work for Services) that during the late 1970s Time Products (who imported Sekonda) took over Services obviously adding this watch to the Leicester based company`s range. So far I haven`t come across any other Russian made Services, but maybe others will turn up in the future :wink2:


But you might find this interesting - Molnija History

Also, here are some rough notes that I`ve made on the Services company...

The Services Watch Co., Ltd was founded in Leicester by a Frank Liquorish sometime in 1926/27, it was dissolved on 26/11/2002 although I gather from Steve Burrage who used to work for the company that Services watches stopped being produced in the late 1970s.The company never actually made watches themselves instead they either had them made by other firms or bought parts in which were then assembled in the Services factory.

The earliest Services watch I`ve so far come across was made in 1927 using a 15 jewel movement made by the Fleurier Watch co., Switzerland it was fitted in an Edinburgh hallmarked silver case. However during the early years & up to WWII one of their main suppliers appears to have been Thiel Brothers of Thuringia who made complete watches (pocket & wrist) for them. At first these appear to have been marked on the dial as `German Made` changing over to `Foreign` or `Foreign Made` probably by the end of the decade. So far the German Services watches of this period I have come across seem to have simple but sturdy unjeweled pin-pallet movements. In addition to Thiel Brothers sometime in the early/mid 1930s Services appear to have begun sourcing watches from The Oris Watch Company Switzerland this arrangement continued into the 1950s, there may have been other suppliers but I can not confirm that at this time, some were marked as being `Swiss Made`others were like those from Thiel marked `Foreign`.

Despite the company name I have so far come across any indictation that Services watches were actually issued to any members of the armed forces although some `Transpost` models were used by the Air Raid Precaution wardens during WWII.

Initially after the end of WWII the company continued to source from Switzerland (the Oris Watch Company), these for some reason these continued to be marked as `Foreign`. Possibly due to restrictions on importing `luxury` goods during the early 1950s Services switched to UK based suppliers such as Louis Newmark Ltd., Perfect Works,Stafford Road, Croydon, Surrey (marked Made in England`) & later by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales when they are usually marked as being `Made In Gt Britain` (or similar).While most Services watches from this period used un-jewelled movements a few there were a few 5 Jeweled models.

From around the early/mid 1950s Services begain again sourcing from abroad, their range including a chronograph using a 17 Jewel Venus movement (there had been at least two other Swiss made chronographs made in the 1930s). From the 1950s until Services ceased trading they produced watches sourced or using parts from Switzerland, Britain, France, East & West Germany, Russia & Hong Kong.

Services used a bewildering number of names for their watches over the years, at present the list is as follows;-

Albany

Airman

Air Wrist

Aerist

Army (pocket watch)

Caller

Cambridge

Chrome

Competitor

Colonial (wrist & pocket watch)

Continental

Challenge

Court

Croydon

County (pocket Watch)

Coventry

Daventry

Despatch Rider

Diplomat

Divisor

Diane

Droitwwich

Eton

Exel (alarm clock & pocket watch)

Gatwick

Golf

Goodwood

Hatfield

Harrow

Heston

Henley

Hendon

Hollywood

Hockey

Indian

Indian Army

Jubilee (1935 George V)

Keston

Malvern

Marine

Naval

Navigator

Neptune

Ontime

Oxford

Radley

Reading

Recall (alarm Clock)

Regatta

Repton

Rossall

Scout

Senior (pocket watch)

Severn (pocket watch)

Sherwood

Sports

Tennis

Thames

Tourist

Transport

Winner

Windsor

Winchester

Wimbledon

Yale


----------



## plmilligan1968

Hi all

This is my first posting in the pocket watch section so hello to everyone.

I have these 3 pocket watches in my very modest collection which were inherited from my late Grandfather.

If any of you pocket watch guru's have any information on these watchmakers (or the case silversmiths), I would be most interested to know.

__
https://flic.kr/p/8448201417

J.N. Noakes (Burwash) 5043 - (1835)


__
https://flic.kr/p/8454892163


__
https://flic.kr/p/8454870617


__
https://flic.kr/p/8454899487


__
https://flic.kr/p/8454890571


__
https://flic.kr/p/8454878369

F.Gurney 82285 - (1875)


__
https://flic.kr/p/8455992018


__
https://flic.kr/p/8455982692


__
https://flic.kr/p/8454881219

Alexander & Son (Coventry) 94843 - (1898)


__
https://flic.kr/p/8454879887


__
https://flic.kr/p/8454889017


__
https://flic.kr/p/8455969888


__
https://flic.kr/p/8454884365

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Will Fly

Here are some of the pocket watches in my collection...


----------



## Will Fly

And here are some more...


----------



## Andy Tims

Quite a few changes since this was taken only a few months ago










The Sinn 155 & 757 have gone, so has the Anonimo, but these have been added


----------



## luckywatch

This is my H.W. Tisdall. I've had it about 30 years and it runs perfect. I think it's rose gold, not sure if solid or plated. I think it is a canadian maker with a swiss movement. I have never had the back off as I don't have any tools and don't want to scratch it. If any one knows anything about this PW let me know.

I got a couple more PW'S somewhere in the house!


----------



## Regox

Latest arrival, a fine Services Recall, still ticking away wonderfully, even the alarm reset button on top is still glowing in the dark.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nice one, I wondered if you`d gone for it


----------

